# DecimalFormat deutsche Trennzeichen.



## Sebbo79 (20. Nov 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe gelesen,dass DecimalFormat -bezüglich den Trennzeichen - Rücksicht auf die eingestellte Sprache nimmt.

Allerdings bekomme ich bei folgendem Code immer nur die Englische Variante:


```
DecimalFormat form = new DecimalFormat("###,##0.00");
       return form.format(d);
```

also d = 2111002.009 liefert 
2,111,002.01

Hab ich irgendeine Möglichkeit die deutsche Variante zu erzwingen ausser bei dem String "manuell" die Kommata durch Punkte (und umgekehrt) zu ersetzen?


----------



## WieselAc (20. Nov 2008)

Guck mal hier Tabelle 4.3 an.


----------



## Sebbo79 (20. Nov 2008)

WieselAc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guck mal hier Tabelle 4.3 an.



genau den Satz meinte ich:



> Die Formatierung einer Zahl durch DecimalFormat erfolgt mit Rücksicht auf die aktuell eingestellte Sprache



Mein Betriebssystem ist auf Deutsch eingestellt. Somit müsste doch die Formatierung der Tausenderstellen mit  Punkten und das Dezimalzeichen mit einem Komma erfolgen,oder verstehe ich den Satz falsch?  ???:L 

Zudem das Beispiel über der Tabelle genau das ist was ich erreichen will.


----------



## SlaterB (20. Nov 2008)

form.setDecimalFormatSymbols(DecimalFormatSymbols.getInstance(Locale.GERMAN));


----------



## Sebbo79 (20. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> form.setDecimalFormatSymbols(DecimalFormatSymbols.getInstance(Locale.GERMAN));



Danke dir, so funktionerts perfekt.


----------

